# Naniwa Gouken Arata



## vk2109 (Apr 12, 2020)

Hello 
Would you know if the Naniwa Gouken Arata (for the Japan market) stones are the same an the Chosera/Pro ?
the range and color codes is exactly the same ! just the thickness and packaging of the stone is different

Thanks

Vadim


----------



## M1k3 (Apr 12, 2020)

Smaller/slimmer version of the Chosera/Pro.


----------



## vk2109 (Apr 13, 2020)

I asked Naniwa too and they confirmed that it's Chosera/Pro. 

Also it's 5mm thinner, i have found 2 grits (800 and 3000) on amazon.co.jp for $105 with shipping included to US so will give a try.


----------



## M1k3 (Apr 13, 2020)

Check out KnS also. US Dollars is strong vs Aus Dollars.

https://www.knivesandstones.com.au/collections/naniwa


----------



## vk2109 (Apr 13, 2020)

Cool thanks they have great price too !

do you think the chosera 3000 was overkill to get ? it was like $45 on amazon.jp so prefered to catch the deal !

my set will be 320 (shapton), 800 (Pro), 3000 (Pro) and 5000 (SS) 

mainly sharpen deba and usuba (WS2) and Gyuto/Petty (V1/VG10)



Thanks

Vadim


----------



## kayman67 (Apr 13, 2020)

I've had such a combo. Works great. Just epoxy the two stones together.


----------



## M1k3 (Apr 13, 2020)

I think it would be a good setup.


----------



## vk2109 (Apr 13, 2020)

is that true the naniwa 3000 chosera is actually a 5000 ? then what about the 5000SS ? higher then ?


----------



## da_mich* (Apr 13, 2020)

vk2109 said:


> is that true the naniwa 3000 chosera is actually a 5000 ? then what about the 5000SS ? higher then ?



Have you bought the #320 Shapton Stone? I can´t recomment the Shapton #320. My Shapton #320 and #120 get very glassy after a ~year.
it´s very hard to get back a good surface. I hate Shapton!

I highly recomment Suehiro and Naniwa.


----------



## kayman67 (Apr 13, 2020)

vk2109 said:


> is that true the naniwa 3000 chosera is actually a 5000 ? then what about the 5000SS ? higher then ?



No, it's not a 5000. Not really.

So grits are somewhat misleading in general. It would be a very long write-up to consider this.
The 5000 Super Stone you have is a softer stone, but a higher polisher. It will polish well above what a Chosera 3000 can do. Don't worry about that.


----------



## vk2109 (Apr 13, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Smaller/slimmer version of the Chosera/Pro.





da_mich* said:


> Have you bought the #320 Shapton Stone? I can´t recomment the Shapton #320. My Shapton #320 and #120 get very glassy after a ~year.
> it´s very hard to get back a good surface. I hate Shapton! I highly recomment Suehiro and Naniwa.


yes for the coarse i have shapton 320. i mostly use it with my german wusthof and think it works like a charm. 
for the japanese knives i only use the shapton glass when there is a chip ! so far no issues. 

for regular sharpening i used in the past naniwa pro 1000 and naniwa ss50000. but since i had an accident with the 1000 pro i switch to an 800 per the forum recos.


----------



## vk2109 (Apr 13, 2020)

kayman67 said:


> No, it's not a 5000. Not really.
> 
> So grits are somewhat misleading in general. It would be a very long write-up to consider this.
> The 5000 Super Stone you have is a softer stone, but a higher polisher. It will polish well above what a Chosera 3000 can do. Don't worry about that.



OK thanks for your response. I used in the past naniwa pro 1000 and then the ss 5000. 

having now the pro 800/pro 3000 and ss50000

for my gyuto (V1), deba and usuba (WS2) do you think i should go thru each of the 3 stones or stop at 3000 or just do the pro 800 then ss 5000.
all followed at the end with stropping

I was thinking also to use just pro 3k then 5k and stropping for maintenance purpose when the knife needs a quick "refresh"..thought ?

Vadim


----------



## kayman67 (Apr 14, 2020)

Considering the stones, 800, 3000 and 5000 should work fine. 
For those knives, there's no real upper limit. Just adjust based on your needs, after you use them.


----------

